# What's your favourite MAC blush (not including msf)



## geeko (Jan 21, 2007)

Pls indicate your foundation color in mac color code and your top 3 favourite mac blush (not including msfs).

I am a NC20, asian and my top 3 fav MAC blushers are:
1. Well dressed (Satin)
2. Dollymix (Sheertone shimmer)
3. Foolish Me (Sheertone shimmer)


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 21, 2007)

NW20

1. Peachykeen
2. Dollymix
3. Trace Gold


----------



## at__aphelion (Jan 21, 2007)

nc15

1. Peachykeen
2. Variety
3. Sunbasque


----------



## ledonatella (Jan 21, 2007)

Probably Pinch O' Peach followed by Margin & Mocha


----------



## rouquinne (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *at__aphelion* 

 
_nc15

1. Peachykeen
2. Variety
3. Sunbasque_

 
ditto for me, but Prism is my #3.


----------



## poppy z (Jan 21, 2007)

i am NC30
sorry I put 4 blush...

_uncommon blush creme
_brit wit blush  creme
_foolish me
_desirous


----------



## Miss World (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm NW20, and I'm only addicted to one blush! lol.. its Dollymix.. I've got a couple others but I don't really use them.


----------



## Sophia84 (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm a NC20 and it's Peaches! My HG for over a year. I've never found such a true peachy color in other brands! I love it!


----------



## Deirdre (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm NC25

1. Tenderling
2. Stray Rose
3. Gingerly


----------



## iiifugaziii (Jan 21, 2007)

DAME and well dressed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 well dressed is being discontinued!!! AHHHHHH. it's marked with a triangle on the website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(((


----------



## Cdjax (Jan 21, 2007)

My top 3 are:

1.Springsheen
2.Margin
3.Dollymix


----------



## mellimello (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm an N4/NC20/NW20 and I love:

1.) Honour
2.) Dollymix
3.) Frankly Scarlett


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 21, 2007)

hmmm, i like dame, summer lily (LE), and sunbasque...but i only have like 7, lol


----------



## karinaf (Jan 21, 2007)

1. blushbaby
2. dollymix
3. margin


----------



## franimal (Jan 21, 2007)

Latina/ NC40

1.) dollymix
2.) foolish me
3.) peachtwist


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 21, 2007)

NC-40

1. Desirous
2. Peaches
3. Slave to Love


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 21, 2007)

NC15

1. Follish Me
2. Dollymix
3. Style


----------



## eowyn797 (Jan 21, 2007)

nw15-20

1. peachykeen
2. Rose pigment!
3. blushbaby
4. (in case pigments don't count either ) Well Dressed


----------



## carinapieries (Jan 21, 2007)

nc30

Sunbasque
Margin
Buff


----------



## Clada (Jan 21, 2007)

NC 15
Dollymix
Desirous
Dame


----------



## IvoryLady (Jan 21, 2007)

A bit lighter than NC15

1. Tenderling
2. Pinch o Peach
3. Springsheen


----------



## moonrevel (Jan 21, 2007)

NC15/NW15

1. Pink Swoon
2. Slave to Love (mostly for the contouring goodness)
3. Sweet William (Blushcreme)


----------



## squirlymoo (Jan 21, 2007)

1. Pinch Me
2. Peachykeen
3. Dollymix

I'm probably about a NW20.


----------



## VivacousCupcake (Jan 21, 2007)

My favorites are:

*1.) Springsheen*
*2.) Peachy Keen*
*3.) Fleur Power*


*NW20*


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 21, 2007)

nw15
taupe
peaceful
desirous


----------



## SELFstyled (Jan 21, 2007)

NC30/35
- Pinch O' Peach
- Rare & Refine (couture collection)


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 22, 2007)

Well dressed
Cheek
Springsheen

I'm not even NC15. Maybe like NC10 or 5.


----------



## Kristen (Jan 22, 2007)

NC35

Fleur Power
Primpin' from Primpin'/Golden Kitty
Mocha


----------



## Ella_ (Jan 22, 2007)

girlicious and seedy pearl eyeshadow 
cute
dame


----------



## little_angel (Jan 22, 2007)

i'm an NW20

1. fleur power
2. dolly mix
3. breath of plum


----------



## Sabrunka (Jan 22, 2007)

Slave to Love is my love lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## enka (Jan 22, 2007)

I hate anything that screams blush, but I love MAC Strada. Matte soft pinky beige. Great for contouring and a perfect hint of colour. Looks blah in the pan, but sooo nice when applied!

NC 20, N2, black hair, hazel eyes, aged 32 for ref.


----------



## neotrad (Jan 22, 2007)

NC15 or lighter. 

1. Foolish Me
2. Desirous + Shy Angel 
3. Goddess


----------



## Katja (Jan 22, 2007)

*I have never owned a MAC blush, but I saw Goddess this weekend, and it appears like it would be one of my favorites.  That and Peaches. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## merleskaya (Jan 22, 2007)

NW 25

Variety
Pink Lure stain
Little Madame eyeshadow

merleskaya


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jan 22, 2007)

I only have two so in order:

1. Pink Swoon
2. Honour


----------



## annielise (Jan 22, 2007)

NC30

OMG.  Nothing beats duo blush in Tigerlily/Bloomsberry!  This is my most favorite blush ever.  Far second woule be Springsheen.


----------



## a914butterfly (Jan 22, 2007)

NC20

Pink Swoon
Cute
Shimmersweet (too bad it was LE)
Celebrity Pink (too bad this was also LE)


----------



## princess (Jan 22, 2007)

Pinch O Peach
Dollymix
Variety
Peachtwist
... for now.


----------



## nyna (Jan 22, 2007)

I am NC 30

and i love these blushes
- peachtwist
- peaches
- dollymix


----------



## discokie (Jan 23, 2007)

Asian, NC40

1) Plum Foolery
2) Dollymix
3) Peachykeen


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 23, 2007)

Dollymix is gettin lotsa love on here =) i love Lilicent Blushcreme


----------



## macface (Jan 23, 2007)

cubic,tracegold,margin.


----------



## *Luna* (Jan 23, 2007)

Not many listed them but I LOVE Trace Gold, its the perfect highlight and I also love Plum Foolery.


----------



## Nikki0211 (Jan 23, 2007)

NW20
-Peachtwist
-Tenderling
-Dollymix
-Shell Beauty Powder (hope this counts lol)


----------



## theleopardcake (Jan 23, 2007)

style and peaches!


----------



## Risser (Jan 23, 2007)

NC20

1.Desirous
2.Honour
3.Foolish me


----------



## giz2000 (Jan 23, 2007)

I am an N4/NW20/NW25 (depends on what I use):

Peachtwist
Slave to Love
Blushbaby


----------



## Brianne (Jan 23, 2007)

NW20/N4:

Plumfoolery
Peachykeen
Springsheen
Blushbaby
Pinch 'O Peach


----------



## veilchen (Jan 24, 2007)

NC15:

* Dollymix
* Pinch o'Peach
* Well Dressed


----------



## Pale Moon (Jan 24, 2007)

NC20

Cheery blushcreme
Springsheen


----------



## Cruzpop (Jan 24, 2007)

Sunbasque
DollyMix
Melba


----------



## natalie75 (Jan 24, 2007)

NW20, another vote for Buff. I've worn it for years, love it!


----------



## stellarx1587 (Jan 24, 2007)

My top 3 are:

1. Goddess (It's sooo perfect for my NC40 skin... I LOVE it!)
2. Peaches
3. Gingerly (for my natural looks)


----------



## FrazzledOne (Jan 25, 2007)

NC 20 here

Cubic
Blushbaby
Buff


----------



## Moyra (Jan 25, 2007)

NC/NW (neutral) 15 and lighter in winter

1.- Trace Gold
2.- Peaches
3.- Harmony (contour)


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 20, 2007)

*all time favourite blush??*

what is your HG powder blush/blushcreme?


----------



## Fairybelle (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Margin


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

*Lune B/C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

mine is taupe. but i also LOVE my too faced pretty in pink. i use both of them together almost everyday.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Well dressed. Too bad it's discontinued.


----------



## Renee (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Dollymix!


----------



## macface (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Trace Gold


----------



## amelia.jayde (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

i love UD's afterglow blush in quickie


----------



## oddinary (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Well dressed. Too bad it's discontinued._

 
it's not, don't worry!

I am undecided, but my favourite blushcreme has to be Lilicent.
I love Well Dressed, but IMO if I were to only have only 1 blush it'd be my Blossom Up/Rose Hip duo (sorry I'm a cheater, the duo is two in one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## foxyqt (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Lilicent blushcreme =)


----------



## sharyn (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Well Dressed. Nice glow, great color, not to rosy. My HG. I'm an NC 15 btw.


----------



## jenii (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Favorite is Lilicent, second favorite is Dollymix.


----------



## Showgirl (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

HG is Mac cheekhue in Braque 'N Roll to contour and smudge lightly all over for a bit of colour (this is a beautiful pink-undertoned taupe ideal for my NW20-25 skin). This is d/c and I simply don't know what I'll do when it's gone, I've never found a product so great for effortlessly enhancing my face shape and complexion colour. Any suggestions of a suitable replacement much appreciated.

I top that up with a pop of sheeny, brighter colour on the apple of my cheek. My HG fave is Sue Devitt silky blush Belize - a sheeny rosey mauve, vaguely similar to MAC Plum Foolery, but silkier and slightly more pink. It's looooove. I also like MAC Dollymix or Pure Luxe "Nymph" - which apparently is a dupe of NARS Orgasm and a bargain at a dollar for a great big sample.


----------



## princess (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Dollymix!


----------



## mybeautifulface (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Dollymix


----------



## lara (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

MAC: Dollymix and Peaceful.


----------



## Katja (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

*I don't have an HG blush yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I haven't owned one MAC blush, so this is something that has to change real soon.*


----------



## a914butterfly (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

mine is shimmersweet. too bad it was LE. but i also love pink swoon


----------



## LuvBeMac (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Golden Kitty/Primpin', perfect combo but yes they are


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

As much as I love NARS Orgasm, and I went through a phase in which I wore it every day, I think my all-time favorites are MAC's Mocha and more recently Slave to Love.  I'm kind of over the shimmer, but when I want a little I love Stereo Rose MSF as a blush.


----------



## *Luna* (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Trace Gold because you can layer it... very pretty and I also just adore Fab from BLM collection. It's super hot.


----------



## adorablekay (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Sunbasque


----------



## n_c (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *adorablekay* 

 
_Sunbasque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

so is mine!


----------



## Deirdre (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

It's a tossup, but I think *Tenderling* edges just slightly ahead of my second favorite.


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Pinch Me or Springsheen powder blushes... i love love love them


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

desirous...didn't think i would even like it and my MA talked me into it and i love it.


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Peaches/Pinch me blush or Posey blushcreme.


----------



## aquarius11 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Sincere, but Coygirl is a close second.


----------



## Shoe (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Blunt, raizin and format.


----------



## labwom (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Mine is Dusty Coral pigment. I use it as blush all the time and it's my fav. blush ever! Otherwise Desirous!


----------



## pink_candy (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Dollymix! & blossiming blushcreme!!


----------



## crunchiee (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

mine is peachykeen..wear it lightly and top it off with blossoming blushcreme..=))shweett


----------



## stellarx1587 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Peaches & Goddess!!


----------



## user79 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Pink Swoon from MAC
Orgasm from Nars


----------



## Mixxi (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Pinch O' Peach.. it's the perfect natural looking blush on my NW15 skin. I use it every day.


----------



## geeko (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

well dressed for me


----------



## Beachgrl07 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Ladyblush blushcreme and Virgin Isle CCB (one for winter, one for summer)


----------



## summer6310 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Margin for glowy
Gingerly for matte


----------



## ccarp001 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Plum Foolery!!

i'm NC20


----------



## RobynG1 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

It was Springsheen...but I think Don't Be Shy may be it. I've never gotten so many compliments!


----------



## EvilFairyQueen (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Mine are Peaches and Pinch me. The latter really deserves its name. It really does look like you pinched your cheeks.


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

I didn't have till recently...and it's...FAB!!!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Breezy it's a sheertone shimmer plum color. It was an impulse buy.


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Stereo Rose MSF, or Desirious.


----------



## eowyn797 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

honestly - Rose pigment.

actual blush intended to be blush? Peachykeen! or Blushbaby for the light days.


----------



## miztgral (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mixxi* 

 
_Pinch O' Peach.. it's the perfect natural looking blush on my NW15 skin. I use it every day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
ME TOO! Pinch O' Peach is my foolproof grab-and-go blusher.


----------



## mskitchmas (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

well dressed


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

I want the world to know just how great HUSHABYE is!!  This color makes my face look alive with nothing more needed but maybe some gloss or balm for a more polished look.  Great pink plum sheertone that makes me wonder how I lived without it for so long.  Thanks to the Live chat artist that suggested I try this color.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

MAC's Desirous, Benefit's Dallas, & NARS Orgasm


----------



## GalleyGirl (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Peaches used w/ Peaceful Beauty Powder


----------



## huggablesecret (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Goddess and NARS Orgasm are my favs!


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

I cant remember if ive answered this already... 
*NARS ORGASM
*


----------



## FrazzledOne (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Cubic


----------



## CuddleyBlossoms (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

MAC Foolish Me and a close second Pinker Peach / Trustfund duo


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

My fav blush ist Plum Foolery, the colour is just perfect for my skintone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also adore Petticoat MSF


----------



## summer6310 (Mar 2, 2007)

NC40

1.Margin
2.Gingerly
3.Sunbasque

yeah, they are basically the same color


----------



## miztgral (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Ok I've gotta change my choice because I just received my Pinkerpeach/Trustfund duo and I love it!!! Gives me this natural tanned sort of look. 
But since it's LE, anyone can tell me what's the closest shade to it?


----------



## Michelle3 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Pinch me and sweet as coco!! love them


----------



## miss_emc (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Here is a cool thread on top 3 blushes:

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=63270


----------



## cacaptitsa (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuvBeMac* 

 
_Golden Kitty/Primpin', perfect combo but yes they are
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i know! i've hit pan on mine.. and i'm starting to panic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:eek2:


----------



## iiifugaziii (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

omgeee I can't believe no one's said... DAME!!!!!!!!!! my favorite!!!! with pink opal pigment as highlight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 PURE LOVE i tell you!


----------



## kalice (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

The most gorgeous natural looking/I glow from inside out/I've got the complexion of a baby blush is Armani Creme Blush in #3. Its discontinued so I just use it for special occasions. My HG

A good subsitute and what I use everyday is Bliss Labs Ink Pink Blushing Balm, which is sheer rosy stain, and looks totally hot with shimpagne over it.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Mar 6, 2007)

HUSHABYE is the best!!


----------



## kradge79 (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm an NW15ish and my faves are:

1. Well Dressed
2. Tenderling
3. Blushbaby


----------



## FrazzledOne (Mar 7, 2007)

NC20
Cubic
Buff


----------



## Moppit (Mar 9, 2007)

Celebrity Pink


----------



## poddygirl (Mar 9, 2007)

NC25

1. Blushbaby
2. Dollymix
3. Prism/Gingerly


----------



## ch33tah (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

nars orgasm. no mac blush has done it for me yet. sorry mac!


----------



## Jayne (Mar 9, 2007)

NC30

1. Springsheen.
2. Plum Foolery.
3. Trace Gold.


----------



## peanut (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

It used to be Fleur Power until MAC released Desirous. So gorgeous!


----------



## peanut (Mar 10, 2007)

NW20

Desirous
Fleur Power
Goddess


----------



## eco (Mar 11, 2007)

i'm more an eyeshadow person than blush.....

I only own 2:
Fab (love this but very sparingly)
Tigerlily/ Bloomsberry (I loved this at first but seems more suited for summertime!)


----------



## Eemaan (Mar 13, 2007)

NC40

*Fab!*
loving it with shimpagne msf over it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Sunbasque*

and *Margin*


----------



## july (Mar 13, 2007)

I dont know my foundation color in mac color code  

my fav MAC blushe is also Well dressed .


----------



## fashionette (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Ladyblush blushcreme.


----------



## Taj (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

MAC's Blossiming blushcreme
NARs's orgasm


----------



## giz2000 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Peachtwist and Blushbaby


----------



## archangeli (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

MAC Margin I use practically every day
NARS Sin. Orgasm is pretty but I hardly reach for it.


----------



## peacelover18 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Either *Benefit Dandelion *if I want a more pink glow, or *NARS Orgasm *if I want to go with a peachy color.

I haven't actually tried any MAC blushes yet, but I'm dying to try Plumfoolery. That's got to be one of the best makeup names ever.


----------



## MACHOMULA (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Coygirl


----------



## thelonepenguin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Naked Flush from Patternmaker!!!!!!!!

After that, Stray Rose. I bought two of 'em.


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

I really love my Slave to Love blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*







 Peachiness/Blushbaby (LE) *yes, I have a back-up


----------



## CaraAmericana (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

I only own one but it is Mac Pinch o' Peach but I also love Jane Blushing Petal


----------



## trishee03 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Definitely Fab


----------



## oddinary (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

I found mine.... it's Pearl Sunshine beauty powder. (!!)


----------



## LuvBeMac (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Now I would say GODDESS blushh!! Top up with Pearl Sunshine b/p. You will look like a goddess I would say


----------



## pink_candy (Apr 7, 2007)

nw25
1.dollymix
2.peachtwist
3.blossiming


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm an NC30/35 though I don't use MACs foundation anymore, as it made me break out.

I have only two MAC blushes (I prefer NARS Orgasm!) but I really like Sunbasque and Margin.


----------



## TM26 (Apr 10, 2007)

I am NW15 and here are my top 3. I don't have a lot of blushes quite yet.

1. Sweet William blushcreme
2. Shy Angel sheertone shimmer blush
3. Cubic


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Apr 10, 2007)

Not sure what coloring I am as I don't use MAC foundation, but my fave blush is...FAB! This is the perfect color on me


----------



## medusalox (Apr 10, 2007)

NW15/20 here...

-Peachykeen
-Fab
-Maidenchant


----------



## sharyn (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm lighter than NC 15

-Pinch'O'Peach
-Blushbaby
-Hushabye


----------



## Jacq-i (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm a nc30 and I only have one blush. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's Don't Be Shy, and I love it! I really want to get Fab and Dollymix... They look so pretty when I swatched them.


----------



## dmenchi (Apr 12, 2007)

lighter than nc 15
plum foolery
style
 ....red (forgot the name-pro pan ) it's THE best


----------



## mzdawn (Apr 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *discokie* 

 
_Asian, NC40

1) Plum Foolery
2) Dollymix
3) Peachykeen_

 
same here! but i retired plum foolery for sunbasque!


----------



## babylis12 (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iiifugaziii* 

 
_DAME and well dressed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well dressed is being discontinued!!! AHHHHHH. it's marked with a triangle on the website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(((_

 
crap i guess I have to get it soon then! i've had my eye on it for a few weeks


----------



## babylis12 (Apr 19, 2007)

c4
1. overprint
2. goddess
3. prism (just received it in a swap today and it rocks)


----------



## JillBug (Apr 19, 2007)

im nw20 and my favorites are:

-plum foolery
-peachykeen
-trace gold


----------



## Potion (Apr 20, 2007)

I´m NW15/20 and my favourit Blush ist Don´t be Shy


----------



## ArabianBeauty (Apr 20, 2007)

I am NW30/35, and my favorite MAC blush is Gingerly < I use it almost everyday


----------



## Shanneran (Apr 24, 2007)

pinch o peach


----------



## ilorietta (Apr 26, 2007)

I love
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Melba
fleur power
Ladyblush


----------



## karinaf (Apr 26, 2007)

Dollymix and Blushbaby are my two holy grails at the moment


----------



## Jacq-i (Apr 27, 2007)

Don't Be Shy, Dollymix, + Fab


----------



## palatial (Apr 27, 2007)

i just picked up fleur power and as long as i use a super light hand and lots of buffing, i love it!


----------



## slvrlips (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm NC50 & my faves : 

Gingerly & Slave to Love


----------



## Jillipede (May 9, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Nars Orgasm and MAC Buff


----------



## JillBug (May 9, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

plum foolery and trace gold. sorry, but choosing one i like choosing a favorite child!


----------



## VeronikaJ (May 9, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharyn* 

 
_Well Dressed. Nice glow, great color, not to rosy. My HG. I'm an NC 15 btw._

 
I need to know what "HG" means?
But my favorite blush is Margin


----------



## ilorietta (May 12, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VeronikaJ* 

 
_I need to know what "HG" means?
But my favorite blush is Margin_

 
it's holy grail!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 13, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

This is hard.  I love Spice (Bobbi Brown) is wonderful, I think it is the most natural color I've ever used.  I love MAC's Format and I just picked up Pinch Me and I think it's a soon-to-be fav.  Teracotta (Prescriptives) is also great.


----------



## courters (May 14, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

I just got Dollymix and I love it!  It gives me a nice, natural, glowy look without being overpowering.  I usually stick to the sheertone formulas since I'm pretty pale (NW20) but I've found Desirous is great on me too.


----------



## mac.lovers (May 19, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Don't Be Shy from Barbie Collection


----------



## semtexgirl (May 19, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Tarte cheek stain in BLUSHING BRIDE.


----------



## hb21 (May 19, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

I would have said pink swoon but I just bought petalpoint from the Strange Hybrid collection and I think I love it even more than pink swoon!


----------



## iraf13 (May 19, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

i love all sheertone shimmer blushes, but my most favorite is definitely "Foolish Me" !


----------



## Model Mater!al (May 22, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Mac's Dolly Mix for a more pinkish look...and for more of a red i use frankly scarlet....i use different blushes for different moods/looks


----------



## Sabrunka (May 22, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

I really like my Slave to Love blush!!


----------



## june19th (May 23, 2007)

This is hard, I LOVE blush. 

I'm NC20 -

1. Dollymix
2. Desirous
3. Dame

I've got to mention Springsheen, Breezy, Well Dresssed.. ok, I'll shutup now. :x


----------



## c00ki312 (May 24, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

i like raizin or peachtwist


----------



## coachkitten (May 25, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

I am really loving Petalpoint right now.  But my all time favorite is Sweet William Blushcreme.


----------



## Indian Barbie (May 25, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Fab! Best blush ever. Wish they made it a permanent


----------



## kashleigh80 (May 27, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

I just got Pink Swoon a few days ago and I am in love with it


----------



## Schnurbseltini (May 31, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Springsheen and Peaches


----------



## Sprout (May 31, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Fleur Power


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (May 31, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Nars Orgasm, Aveda Glowing Apricot, and Bare Essentuals Soft Focus Pure are my faves.


----------



## ArabianBeauty (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

MAC: Gingerly & Springsheen
NARS: Torrid


----------



## janelovesyou (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Flirt & Tease!


----------



## xmamax (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

It was NARS Deep Throat but is now Mac Fleurry with Pearl Sunshine over it.


----------



## kk-skinny (Jul 19, 2007)

i dont use their foundation but id be close to nc15 or nc20.

pink swoon (i have it right now i LOVE it)
Well Dressed
Coygirl   

i don't have the last two but i do want try them out.


----------



## mochabarbie (Jul 19, 2007)

Sweet as Cocoa


----------



## dollbabybex (Jul 19, 2007)

im nw30

1.Fab
2.Dollymix
3.Peachtwist


----------



## cleodelinda (Jul 20, 2007)

I love Buff for a neutral look. Actually it's the only MAC blush I own...


----------



## Karyn (Jul 29, 2007)

My complexion has a lot of pink in it.  I'm an NW20, and I have found only two I really like:

1.  Blushbaby
2.  Harmony


----------



## pumpkincraze (Jul 31, 2007)

i lovvvveee Don't Be Shy and Fleurry

from the permenant line i love Blushbaby and Pink Swoon


----------



## iluvmac (Jul 31, 2007)

NW20-25
1) Well Dressed
2) Melba
3) Style
4) Flirt & Tease
Sorry I put 4!


----------



## oddinary (Jul 31, 2007)

Forgot if I posted here already, but I'm going to do so again since I got some new blushes.

NC25-30
1. Peaches
2. Well Dressed
3. Springsheen


----------



## Dizzyray822 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hmmm... I LOVE Blush so just 3 is hard.

1.Margin
2.Fleurry
3.Trace Gold
4.Dame

Sorry...I had to push it and put 4


----------



## lethaldesign (Jul 31, 2007)

C3

Cubic [perm - powder blush]
Sweet William [perm - blushcreme]
Fleurry [LE - from Strange Hybrid]


----------



## obbreb (Aug 4, 2007)

NC30-35

1. Fleurry
2. Fleur Power
3. Peachykeen
4. Mountain High
5. Foolish Me
6. Plum foolery


----------



## susanks1 (Aug 4, 2007)

Blushbaby


----------



## maggiep07 (Aug 4, 2007)

1) dollymix
2) blushbaby
3) peachykeen

!!!


----------



## apharo86 (Aug 4, 2007)

1) dollymix
2) cubic
3) buff


----------



## ginger9 (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm not sure if I've posted before but I have changed my fav blush line up -

1. Don't Be Shy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2. Sunbasque


----------



## Jacq-i (Aug 8, 2007)

1. Dollymix
2. Don't Be Shy
3. Fab

^_^


----------



## tobakos1 (Aug 8, 2007)

Smile and Fab


----------



## vica (Aug 8, 2007)

NC 43, asian

Springsheen
Coppertone
Peachtwist


----------



## LadyC23 (Aug 11, 2007)

NW20:

Dame
Dollymix
Plum Foolery


----------



## piperbaby (Aug 11, 2007)

dollymix
after dusk
petalpoint


----------



## tsukiyomi (Aug 11, 2007)

Fleurry!!! It's GORGEOUS!!


----------



## xbrookecorex (Aug 11, 2007)

Don't Be Shy!


----------



## Violet* (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm an NC42

My favorite blushes are:
1) Springsheen
2) Gingerly
3) Sweet William creme blush

I also like to apply rose pigment as a blush, gorgeous!


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 12, 2007)

-harmony
-sunbasque
-fleurry


----------



## BellaGemma (Aug 12, 2007)

Tenderling
Pinch O Peach
Sunbasque


----------



## cha_reeza (Aug 15, 2007)

NC30

Pinch O' Peach
Peaches


----------



## Babycakes (Sep 5, 2007)

NC25

my faves:

1)Dollymix (perfect barbie pink)
2)Peachykeen
3)Desirous


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Sep 6, 2007)

Used to be Dollymix. Then Margin, then Sunbasque. Then Don't Be Shy with some Golden Bronzer.

My favorite cheek right now is Peaches, along with some Fleurry buffed over it. =D I'm NW15.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Sep 6, 2007)

NW 45
1. Bordeaux ( dc'd)
2. Mountain High
3. Mocha


----------



## Islandcutie (Sep 11, 2007)

NW 50
1. Sweet as cocoa
2. Ambering Rose
3. Raizin


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 11, 2007)

I enjoy..

Fab
Ambering Rose
Margin
Dolly Mix


----------



## captodometer (Sep 14, 2007)

NC50/C7

Ambering Rose
Peachykeen
Raizin
Format


----------



## ambidextrous (Sep 14, 2007)

Strada - for its contouring ability
Honour - pure gold glitter

but then again I only own these 2 MAC blushes...


----------



## danabird (Sep 14, 2007)

idk my shade in mac but i'm pale.
and i love plum foolery x3


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greatscott2000* 

 
_NW 45
1. Bordeaux ( dc'd)
2. Mountain High
3. Mocha_

 
Do you happen to have a picture of Bordeaux?


----------



## miss_supra (Sep 14, 2007)

1. peachykeen (I bought this because of your rave reviews on this site)
2. Cubic (since I am fairer skin is shows up a nice pink flush)


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Sep 15, 2007)

Nw15:
Fleurry
LadyBlush Blush creme


----------



## vivalamac (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Don't be shy and I loooove prism and Coppertone as well


----------



## Temptasia (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

I am really digging the NARS Lovejoy blush.


----------



## RoseMe (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

In MAC it is Plum Fleury.  In Nars it is Sin.


----------



## renataleite1973 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

sunbasque
pinch o´peach


----------



## La Ilusion (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

MAC Sunbasque in the summer. NARS Malibu Multiple in winter.


----------



## alexisdeadly (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Fab blush. It was with the Barbie collection. This is the only thing I have ever bought a back up of!


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

fleurry really suits me but it was LE from strange hybrid and i just got sunbasque which is nice too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i wanna try dollymix next


----------



## fingie (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Fleurry or Other Wordly, (depending on if I wanted pinky or bronzey) but since they were both LE I try not to use them *too* much.

As for perm colors, I'd say Springsheen


----------



## DeeVine1217 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Margin, Style and Pink Swoon... depending on the look I'm going for.


----------



## erynnj (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

lorac desire...as for mac pleasureflush and taupe i also adore cargo blushes.


----------



## neotrad (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Foolish Me & Pink Swoon!!!!! 
I'm extremely sad that Foolish Me has been discontinued. I don't understand why they had to get rid of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It was just such a PERFECT bright peach/orange blush...


----------



## peanut (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Fleur Power


----------



## labellavita7 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

I haven't tried any MAC blushes yet, but I use either NARS Orgasm or Benefit Dandelion daily


----------



## DeeVine1217 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neotrad* 

 
_Foolish Me & Pink Swoon!!!!! 
I'm extremely sad that Foolish Me has been discontinued. I don't understand why they had to get rid of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was just such a PERFECT bright peach/orange blush..._

 
Urgh I totally agree. I absolutely adored it. I've since replaced it with Style blush and it's very pretty... but it has shimmer though so it depends on the finish you like.


----------



## glamdoll (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Nars Orgasm blush! I absolutly love it! pretties peachy color ever.


----------



## Bwell (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Powder: Springsheen and afterdusk
Cream: Ladyblush


----------



## jenee.sum (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

i rock in *style*!
loOOooooOve it!


----------



## SMMY (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Chanel Narcisse. Gorgeous pale pink flush.


----------



## summer6310 (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

I dig out my Orgasm again since I am much more pale during the winter... wow!!!!! it shows up on my face again, I am having a second love affair with it now


----------



## miss_supra (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

I love peachykeen


----------



## Shadow (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Dame is my favorite ... so far ..


----------



## Miss_M (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

MAC:
Prism

Other:
Clinique - Mocha Pink
L'Oreal Blush Delice - #151 Old Rose (gives the perfect pinky-beige glow)
NARS - Deep Throat


----------



## Miss_M (Nov 24, 2007)

NW20

1. Prism
2. Cubic
3. Breath of Plum


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Mystic.  It is long gone but I was lucky enough to get my hands on one in the large eye shadow size.  I wish I could find another one, or a dupe.  It's perfect.


----------



## clamster (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *adorablekay* 

 
_Sunbasque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too! And peachykeen I am a NC40(studio fix powder)


----------



## missmacqtr (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Sunbasque


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Sunbasque =


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Don't Be Shy and DollyMix


----------



## lsperry (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Mystic.  It is long gone but I was lucky enough to get my hands on one in the large eye shadow size.  I wish I could find another one, or a dupe.  It's perfect._

 
I agree. I bought a new one from a fellow member and it is gorgeous, gorgeous on my NW45 skin.

I wish someone had answered your question in this thread, 'cause I'll like to know the description and add it to my database:
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_If anyone knows the original shade description for Mystic, would you mind sharing it.  I'd like to update my products list with it.  Thanx!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
http://specktra.net/f165/mystic-shad...ription-79469/


----------



## shygirl (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: all time favourite blush??*

Sweet As Cocoa. It's not too pink, not too brown, not too glittery. It's just perfect.


----------



## MacGoddess21 (Sep 19, 2009)

*What are your top 3 fav blushes?*

I need some new blushes. I have: Plum Foolery, Well Dressed, Dollymix, Fleur Power, Honour, Sweetness.

I need some more peaches and golds for the fall! Any suggestions? Permanant are great, but wouldn't mind a few LE ideas too. I'm NW20 for reference.


----------



## enfusraye (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: What are your top 3 fav blushes?*

I'm NW20 as well and I LOVE fleur power, peaches and sincere!!!


----------



## choozen1ne (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: What are your top 3 fav blushes?*

NC- 40 mine are Margin , Style and Pink Glow i am a huge blush whore


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: What are your top 3 fav blushes?*

Sunbasque, Peaches and Peachykeen are perfect for the fall.


----------



## gigiopolis (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: What are your top 3 fav blushes?*

LOVE Springsheen, Eversun, and Nuance mineralize blush.


----------



## Babylard (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: What are your top 3 fav blushes?*

love nars orgasm. its a peachy pink with gold shimmer! nc25 and its my fav!

i'd wait for holidays to get the face kit palettes if i were u


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: What are your top 3 fav blushes?*

Pink Swoon, Peaches, and Stark Naked. Stark Naked is actually my fave fall/winter blush... gives me the perfect flushed cheek!


----------



## ..kels* (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: What are your top 3 fav blushes?*

springsheen!!!!!, sunbasque, and peachtwist are my favourite fall colours.


----------



## afloresm13 (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: What are your top 3 fav blushes?*

Margin, Peaches, & Cheek and Cheerful


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: What are your top 3 fav blushes?*

Springsheen, Well Dressed, and Dollymix


----------



## MzMore (Sep 25, 2009)

NW45. I only own 2 MAC blushes but I love them both, Ambering Rose and Dollymix


----------



## chickatthegym (Sep 26, 2009)

I am NW25/30 and LOVE Blooming!  If I had to pick just ONE that would be it.  But I have lots of other favs- Eversun and Stark Naked are gorgeous fall colors.


----------



## bethanie (Sep 27, 2009)

Dollymix & Mocha at the moment.


----------



## elementaire (Sep 27, 2009)

I love Eversun, Spaced Out (Neo Sci fi). Love peachy blushes more than pink ones. I'm NC20


----------



## Cherrymint (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm NC25! 
Here are mine:
-Enough Said (do Beauty Powder blushes count?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
-Cheek(Pro color)
-Peaches<3


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Sep 27, 2009)

Coygirl has become my HG everyday blush, as I'd been afraid before of running out of Blooming and Just A Pinch.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 27, 2009)

My top 3 (can't choose one):

Blooming
Stark Naked BPB 
Eversun BPB

These were all LE.  Of course!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ambering Rose
Eversun
Stark Naked
Blunt (contour) 
Shell Pearl BP (Highlight)


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 27, 2009)

Right now I'm really loving my Fun N Games (new acquisition...LOL!) overlayed with either Fab or Plum Du Bois (whichever I happen to grab first) and then highlighted with the Etude Marbleade #3. I think I'm in heaven


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 28, 2009)

I LOVE all of my blush babies but especially these ones: 

Gleeful Mineralized Blush, Tippy BPB, Hipness BPB, Style Demon and Format


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 28, 2009)

Peachtwist
Dollymix
Peaches
Sunbasque
Blunt


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_I am NW25/30 and LOVE Blooming!  If I had to pick just ONE that would be it.  But I have lots of other favs- Eversun and Stark Naked are gorgeous fall colors._

 
I'm so kicking myself for not getting Blooming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 since you're the same complexion as me and your two other faves (stark naked and eversun) are my all time favourites MAC blushes


----------



## saccharinity (Sep 30, 2009)

Spaced Out


----------



## nursie (Sep 30, 2009)

i'm C35 and i most often reach for fleurry and springsheen


----------



## xphoenix06 (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm NC25 in select sheer press and C2 in studio fix and face and body foundation.  I love using MAC mineralized blush in Nuance! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I need to branch out more on blushes though, it's the only MAC blush I've every used.


----------



## Aimishu (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm NC45 and NW40. At the moment i'm loving Desert Rose and Raisin.

I sometimes use raisin for contour. Just love that its so versitile!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 3, 2009)

I am NC 25/30 and I love:

Springsheen
Pink Swoon
Flirt & Tease
Blooming
Stark Naked
Style
Sunbasque


----------



## blowyourmind (Oct 3, 2009)

NW20 & I like...
1. Dame
2. Stark Naked (LE)
3. Afterdusk (LE)

sorry for the LE's, but I only have 6 blushes & 4 of them are LE haha


----------



## loverunway (Oct 4, 2009)

Pink Swoon and Dollymix are my favourites.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 4, 2009)

i've been using my gentle mineral blush like nobodies buiness recently! such a perfect pinky goldy glow!


----------



## aeroerin (Oct 7, 2009)

Okay, I just got the hailed, pro-only Cantaloupe blush (and in a pot form!) and I have to say that it is AMAZING!  Most of my blushes are mineralized or, in Style's case, a frost finish, but Cantaloupe gives me a perfect glow!  A definite HG!!!

As for mineralized, I love Warm Soul, with Nuance coming in second.


----------



## LoveStoned (Oct 8, 2009)

my favourite MAC blush is True Romantic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











as for mineralized, i love dainty, and grand duo is also one of my favourites


----------



## cocodivatime (Oct 9, 2009)

My favorite blush colors are always changing it seems.  But if we go for today here are my tops

I'm NC44 in studio tech and Bare Escentuals Tan (used to be Dark)


Coppertone 
Prism 
Gingerly 
Mountain High 
Ambering Rose 
My fav non-Mac blush is NARS Lovejoy


----------



## disconlemonade (Oct 9, 2009)

Gingerly would be my favorite permanent color. But I have way too many LE favs!


----------



## iaisha26 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sweet as Cocoa & Dolly Mix Baby!


----------



## splendid_prince (Oct 27, 2009)

1. Slave to Love
2. Love Rush
3. Dame


----------



## Tahti (Oct 27, 2009)

Coygirl, Well Dressed and Handfinish MB. 
3 must-haves for pale girls, so gorgeous!


----------



## Aimishu (Oct 27, 2009)

as of now im really loving breezy but my all year round blush has to be desert rose. I can make it very strong and dark for winter and very light for summer.


----------



## zapphire (Oct 28, 2009)

I’m NC40 and I love Gingerly, Hipness (LE) and Pink Swoon ....also love Nars Orgasm (who doesn’t?)


----------



## Ravenciara (Nov 6, 2009)

NW20

(1) HK Fun & Games
(2) Breath of Plum (for fall/winter)
(3) Barbie Pearl Sunshine (My HG! Though it is considered BP, but it shows up on me well)


----------



## goldenhen (Nov 6, 2009)

NC20/NW20 (probably more NC but sometimes NW looks better) 

I love Style, Cantaloupe, Salsarose (gently gently!) and Ladyblush


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 6, 2009)

my fave cahnges so often which is why i shall reply agian! i am loving on a mission blush that came out with style warriors right now! such a nice plummy colour that looks good even on my pasty skin colour!


----------



## afloresm13 (Nov 9, 2009)

NC37

1. Superdupernatural (Mineralize Blush) I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THIS!! 
2. Margin
3. Cantaloupe
4. Spaced Out
5. Sunbasque

I can't pick just 3... I'm a huge blush addict


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Nov 9, 2009)

Cubic and Melba. Most favorite blushes of all time!


----------



## astrank (Nov 17, 2009)

Margin is my favourite by far. I always get compliments on it. 

Also love Peaches, Style and Plum Foolery.


----------



## Sashan (Nov 17, 2009)

Blooming and I've recently rediscovered On a Mission, after forgetting I had it.


----------



## moonlit (Nov 18, 2009)

I love
enough said
sunbasque 
stark naked


----------



## yu.neek (Nov 20, 2009)

My faves are..
Peaches
Pinch me
Mocha!


----------



## s_lost (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm NW20 and my faves are Handfinish and Grand Duo (both LEs), love them!


----------



## BiancaOBlivion (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi there Specktra Ladies! I am new to posting, but I have been lurking for some time! (Mostly at the storage section, as I am in the midst of organizing a vanity table!) 
My skin is NW15 and I only have two MAC blushes! But I love them both!!! They are, in order of preference:
1. Pink Swoon
2. Well dressed

I love Pink Swoon so much! It's like it melts into my skin! In a good way! I like well dressed too when I am going for a cooler, English rose type of blush, or I use it to blend out Pink Swoon!


----------



## pleomorphic (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm kinda new too, been a member for a minute but I mostly lurk.
I have no idea what color I am in foundation since I don't use it...
But I love
Sunbasque
Foolish Me
True Romantic


----------



## ilorietta (Dec 9, 2009)

My current one is Petalpoint...followed by warm soul and cheek


----------



## trixibella (Dec 9, 2009)

NC15 here, and Dollymix is my favourite non-LE blush for sure! I also adore the Beauty Powder Blush LEs in Joyous and Sweetness.


----------



## MizzTropical (Dec 10, 2009)

NC40

Sunbasque
Dollymix
Ambering Rose


----------



## bowsandhearts (Dec 11, 2009)

Springsheen!


----------



## Marjolaine (Dec 12, 2009)

Margin is my all time fave blush


----------



## Jishin (Dec 12, 2009)

Peaches, Gentle, Dainty


----------



## obscuria (Dec 12, 2009)

My new favorite is  Style. It used to be Sunbasque before that.

As for mineralized blush, I love Moon River


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 12, 2009)

at the moment i seem to be using on a mission and superduper natural blush the most 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so these are my current faves!

but my all time faves are still spaced out and dollymix


----------



## juicybubblegum (Dec 21, 2009)

I love
- stark naked
- springsheen
- dollymix


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Dec 22, 2009)

nc 25

melba
mocha
peachykeen
pinch me


----------



## SmileyfacedPen (Dec 23, 2009)

I have neutral toned, VERY light skin (too light for MAC shades), and my current favorites are Mocha and Well Dressed. I really love Hushabye, but since it was LE I try not to use it a lot!


----------



## fingie (Dec 25, 2009)

I really like Stark Naked and X Rocks, although I need to start showing my palettes love since I haven't used them in sooooo long. (Its easier for me to just grab the compacts out that haven't been depotted yet, hence my current faves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Door (Dec 27, 2009)

NC15

Pink Swoon - I just love it
Pinch O' Peach
Frankly Scarlet - only if it wasn't so pigmented


----------



## thiscarmen (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm Asian and NC35.

- Dollymix
- Pink Swoon
- Mocha


----------



## wannabelyn (Jan 2, 2010)

It used to be desirous and stark naked but now I love foolish me.


----------



## Lapis (Jan 2, 2010)

NW 45

Mountain High
Ablaze
Xrocks


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jan 2, 2010)

MAC NC40

Plum Foolery
Peachtwist
Pinch me


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 2, 2010)

NC50

Conjure Up
Raizin
Loverush
Fancy Ray 
Notable
Cheery


----------



## musicalhouses (Jan 3, 2010)

NC20, Asian, Neutral-to-cool olive undertones. 

I don't really like MAC blushes, but even then, I have nothing but LOVE for Blushbaby. That is such an awesome blush. Goes with anything and everything, and is such a no-fuss colour to wear.


----------



## CajunFille' (Jan 4, 2010)

NC30

LE-
Merrily (Mineralize Collection)
Earth to Earth (Grand Duo Collection)
Spaced Out (Neo Si Fi Collection)

RL-
Dollymix
Springsheen
Margin


----------



## Fabulous&Fierce (Jan 11, 2010)

ambering rose
sweet as cocoa
devil
style demon


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 14, 2010)

Devil, Azalea, Raizin, Spaced Out, X Rocks, HushaBye, Feeling, Tippy, and Flirt&Tease. And come Give M Liberty---DIRTY PLUM!!!


----------



## kiss (Jan 16, 2010)

Ahh I can't pick just one! I love so many! But I guess Ill judge by the ones I use the most.

LE: Love Rock, Earth to Earth, Joyous

Perm: Peachtwist, Plum Foolery, Breezy


----------



## soveryfabulous (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm NC25 and my current favorites are Well Dressed and Blushbaby. Love these!


----------



## gachapin_luv (Feb 4, 2010)

Tendering, Well dressed


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 4, 2010)

Sweet As Cocoa
Tippy
Azalea


----------



## annikay (Feb 6, 2010)

NW15

Love:
Blooming
Gentle
Dame
Summer Rose BP

Dear MAC, I think it's time to repromote Blooming


----------



## minnie_moo (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm NC15 & I love Well Dressed & Blushbaby!


----------



## Honey xOo (Feb 6, 2010)

Right now it's Sunbasque. I just bought Style and can't wait to try it out


----------



## cookayhaikoo (Feb 8, 2010)

personal style for now. i've been going really natural here lately


----------



## tepa1974 (Feb 10, 2010)

Conjured up
The Perfect Cheek
Stark Naked


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Feb 21, 2010)

Fashion Frenzy, I love it.
I also love the way Coygirl looks on me, but I've not bought it yet.


----------



## dollbot (Feb 22, 2010)

Azalea Blossom and Coppertone!!!


----------



## stv578 (Feb 22, 2010)

nc20-25.  If I had to pick one, it'd be Superdedupernatural (is that the name, or is my brain going all Mary Poppins on me).  Azalea Blossom is quickly becoming a favourite.


----------



## shimmercoconut (Mar 1, 2010)

i am in love with all of the blush ombres. Ripe peach is my fave, then vintage grape, and azalea blossom. For some reason blushes apply streaky on me but not these...i am waiting for springshine to come in the mail


----------



## xAngiex (Mar 2, 2010)

My favorites are Peachykeen and Springsheen.


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 2, 2010)

NW20.

1. Dollymix
2. Peachykeen
3. Gleeful/Ripe Peach tie


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Mar 2, 2010)

(NC35-37 at the moment)

I love Cantaloupe. It's a Pro powder blush.
It's not exciting in the pan but it's a pretty fool proof natural flush


----------



## Shauna (Mar 3, 2010)

At the moment it's Shell Pearl BP.


----------



## friedargh (Mar 4, 2010)

Peaches Sheertone!


----------



## Junkie (Mar 4, 2010)

Joyous, Hipness, Fleur Power, Ripe Peach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I realize they ALL look the same but I don't care lol.


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shauna* 

 
_At the moment it's Shell Pearl BP._

 
I just received Shell Pearl in a swap--I wanted it since it was coming out w/the new collection. It's so gorgeous and pigmented! My summer rose beauty powder is nowhere near as pigmented! Love it!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_Joyous, Hipness, Fleur Power, Ripe Peach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I realize they ALL look the same but I don't care lol._

 
I heard Hipness was a pretty good dupe for Ripe Peach. Luckily, I received Ripe Peach in a swap, and I'm buying Hipness when it comes out for To the Beach!


----------



## toasterphile (Mar 6, 2010)

NW20
-Margin
-Peaches
-Pinch O' Peach


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 7, 2010)

I am NW15 and my faves are:

Perm: Blushbaby, Pink Swoon
LE: Blooming, Personal Style, The Perfect Cheek, Instant Chic


----------



## Elusive21 (Mar 7, 2010)

I only have one at the moment: Pink Swoon.


----------



## saizine (Mar 8, 2010)

I love Desert Rose! I don't know what I'd do if it was ever discontinued, even though I know that it's in the permanent line. I did love Ripe Peach from Spring Color Forecast but, alas, never found a MAC counter with one in stock after deciding to actually buy it! Oh well, eh?


----------



## StarrySim (Mar 8, 2010)

Well Dressed was my first MAC blush and I still love it.
Other faves are Superdupernatural and Dainty.  
But can I please include an MSF?  Blonde is my all-time absolute favourite blush... ever!


----------



## stickles (Mar 9, 2010)

NC25-30

For that perfect flush: Hipness
For that natural glow: Warm Soul
Loved the most, even if I don't use it the most: Pleasantry


----------



## Mirella (Mar 12, 2010)

NC 25/30

Springsheen, Fleurry and Desirous


----------



## Cydonian (Mar 16, 2010)

NC20-25... was just rematched to 20 but I think I'll be 25 in summer.

- I wear Prism a TON, either as a cheek color or contour color. 
- I also love the new Prim and Proper from the London collection... gorgeous!
- 3rd would probably be Dolly Pink. I don't wear it much, though, I prefer peach/brown blushes unless I'm going for a girly look
EDIT: Haha... wow... wrong color name! It's Pink Swoon. Duh.


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 28, 2010)

I absolutely love peachykeen and Personal Style blushes.


----------



## cocomia (Mar 31, 2010)

NC40
Melba
Sunbasque
Breezy
And in 4th place, Trace Gold for a subtle highlight

*runs off to play with makeup*


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 1, 2010)

NC40-MAC Style, it's a gorgeous shimmery peach that glows.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 1, 2010)

spaced out blush is still my number one blush!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 loves it!


----------



## SweetAngel (Apr 12, 2010)

NC 25

- Pinch O' Peach
- Dollymix
- Pink Swoon


----------



## meika79 (Apr 18, 2010)

NW 50

1. Pinch Me
2. Ambering Rose
3. Format


----------



## HersheysKiss (Apr 18, 2010)

1. Hipness
2. Stark Naked


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 19, 2010)

Peaches
Stark Naked
Hipness
Springsheen
Tippy


----------



## Nzsallyb (Apr 19, 2010)

NC15:

1. dainty
2. azalea
3. tippy
4. springsheen


----------



## Twinkelstar (Apr 22, 2010)

Peachykeen!!


----------



## GlamBrunette (Apr 22, 2010)

Sunbasque,Peachtwist,Style,and Trace Gold


----------



## aradhana (Jun 8, 2010)

emote
hipness


----------



## katred (Jun 8, 2010)

nw 15-20

Strada
Salsarose
Azalea Blossom
Flirt & Tease


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Jun 10, 2010)

Strada and Dirty Plum =]


----------



## geeko (Jun 11, 2010)

My new favourite

Apple Red PRO blush.

I love the red-pink flush it gives me although i have to be really light handed with this


----------



## loulouthi (Jun 18, 2010)

NC 40

peachykeen
margin
ripe peach
shell pearl


----------



## lilibat (Jun 18, 2010)

< N15

I own exactly one blush. Azeala Blossom Never found one before or since that I wanted at all.


----------



## Caderas (Jun 18, 2010)

NC15-20

limited edition:  Hello Kitty Tippy  *cries*
contour:  Harmony
cheek:  Pink Swoon or Peaches


----------



## jazmatazz (Jun 19, 2010)

Melba, hands down.


----------



## Cleopatruh (Jun 19, 2010)

1. Ripe Peach (friend has it, I tried it and was hooked, now if only I could get my hands on it!)
2. Springsheen
3. Dollymix


----------



## CommeDesGarcons (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm a NC20 and I'm nuts about Pinch O'Peach. I've hit the pan.


----------



## Jacq-i (Jun 21, 2010)

NC25
-Dollymix
-Don't Be Shy
-Sweetness


----------



## Senoj (Jun 21, 2010)

Springsheen is my favorite. It's a peachy-golden pink. It gives your skin a pretty glow.


----------



## romi79_2008 (Jun 24, 2010)

Sunbasque, glowy cheeks


----------



## lindas1983 (Jun 25, 2010)

Welldressed, its a lovely buildiable colour thats hard to over do, which i need in a blush.  I'm the type of person that doesn't want her blushes to be very pigmented as once you put on too much colour its alot harder to blend it down than it is to build it up.


----------



## PhuongyBaby (Jun 25, 2010)

1. spaced out
2. variety
3. hipness


----------



## MAC.girl (Jun 30, 2010)

Spaced out, peechykeen, and hipness!!


----------



## peachsuns (Jun 30, 2010)

Right now,

*Well Dressed* - A beautiful baby pink blush which never gives me the clown look. 
*Blooming* - A dusky pink blush. For a while, I couldn't make this work. It always looked muddy/dirty on me, then one day wore it as contour by accident. I'm glad I can wear it now, and I'm loving it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I enjoy wearing them together; Blooming as contour and Well Dressed on the apple. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, cremeblend blush from in Lillyland.
*So Sweet, So Easy*
*Joie-De-Vivre*
*Florida*

Can I just say I love all my blushes?


----------



## GemmaAntonia (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm NW15.

- Pink Swoon
- Gleam eyeshadow (it's just amazing on my cheeks!)
- Rose pigment


----------



## aeroerin (Jul 3, 2010)

For me,

- Cantaloupe
- Pink Swoon
- Hipness


----------



## hil34 (Jul 5, 2010)

If beauty powder counts, Shell Pearl and Instant Chic blush


----------



## themakeupgrrl (Jul 7, 2010)

pro bright coral forever 
no matter what color I am!!


----------



## xKiKix (Jul 9, 2010)

definitely pink swoon, plus pretty baby beauty powder.


----------



## Lebellabeauty (Jul 9, 2010)

NC25

1. Hello Kitty Tippy
2. Peachy Keen
3. Sunbasque


----------



## cocomia (Jul 11, 2010)

NC40
1. Fleur Power
2. Sunbasque
3. tie between Springsheen and Melba


----------



## winwin (Jul 12, 2010)

NC35-40
1. Peachykeen
2. Hipness
3. Melba


----------



## cbh02b (Jul 13, 2010)

I love:
Happy Together 
Well Dressed
Shell Pearl


----------



## singer82 (Jul 15, 2010)

Actually Hang Loose from In the Groove. 
By Candelight over it, even more beautiful! 

I was thinking of getting happy together. Those who have it, how are you ladies liking it. I'm NC20


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 17, 2010)

NC 43/44
1. Sunbasque
2. Ripe Peach
3. Gingerly


----------



## DarkGlamourXO (Jul 17, 2010)

Right now Mocha, Desert Rose, and Coppertone.


----------



## marusia (Jul 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *singer82* 

 
_Actually Hang Loose from In the Groove. 
By Candelight over it, even more beautiful! 

I was thinking of getting happy together. Those who have it, how are you ladies liking it. I'm NC20_

 
I'm NC15, and it's the perfect highlight/contour for me.

My favorite is Pinch O' Peach (since I can't pick SR).


----------



## m_3 (Jul 19, 2010)

Raizin- the go to blush for WOC (as told to me by the MA at MAC), Dollymix and Fever.


----------



## martiangurll (Jul 23, 2010)

Hipness, Fabdabulous, and Tippy


----------



## peachsuns (Jul 24, 2010)

Can I post here more than once? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to add Hang Loose (a perfect baby pink blush!) and some more. 

Hang Loose
Summer Rose
Azalea Blossom


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 24, 2010)

My faves that I keep in my everyday stash (in order of preference):

- Peaches
- Pink Swoon
- Instant Chic
- Stark Naked

I really should rotate as I usually only reach for these colors, but I just love them!


----------



## Bella Mac (Jul 26, 2010)

My favorite is Instant Chic from the Pret A Papier collection. It's such a bright pretty color.


----------



## macnc50diva (Sep 28, 2010)

Peaches
Format
Frankly Scarlet


----------



## miagirl07 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hipness and eversun.
But I own only 5 Mac blushes.


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 29, 2010)

Tippy.  No wait its Band of Roses.  It might be Daft Pink.  Heck, I can't decide


----------



## Chrystia (Sep 29, 2010)

My favourite MAC blush is Enough Said from Red She Said. I remember when it came out I told our regional trainer that if it was legally possible to marry a blush, that that would be the one.


----------



## macnc50diva (Sep 30, 2010)

Oops I forgot I answered already


----------



## kittykit (Oct 1, 2010)

NC35

I love
- Peachykeen
- Cubic
- X-Rocks
- Stark Naked
- Dollymix


----------



## pippa! (Oct 2, 2010)

i'm maybe nw15 at the most, probably a bit paler than that. my favourite mac blush is dame - i never would have considered this myself, but an MUA applied it on me one day and ever since then i've hardly touched any of my other blushes! it's the perfect cool pink blush for me.


----------



## Misoxx (Oct 2, 2010)

I am a NC15

1. Ripe Peach (the half with the ombre peach hues, not the coral bit)
2. Well Dressed
3. Springsheen


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 5, 2010)

Tippy BPB
  	Pink Swoon
  	Personal Style BPB
  	Shell BP
  	Dainty


----------

